
I’m Not Going Back to My iPhone - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/510386/im-not-going-back-to-my-iphone/
======
mullingitover
"I readily acknowledge the absurdity of all this: a portfolio of devices,
swimming around various pockets, with deliberately hobbled and enabled in
various ways, all to fit my mental whims."

We're in agreement there at least. All this work just because he's lacking the
self-control to regulate his gadget usage without some byzantine self-imposed
restrictions, it's kinda sad.

~~~
mturmon
It seems to give him something to write about, so there's that.

------
readme
I just bought two dumb phones so I could cancel my verizon data plans. I also
cancelled our SMS plan. 60 x 12 + 10 x 2 x 12-30=$930 savings per year. I'm
almost always using wifi, so the 3g was useless. I'm also a mobile developer.
But honestly, I don't care! I don't need a data plan to use a smartphone, and
I'm done letting the phone company rip me off.

I wish more people would follow suit and do what I'm doing. The price of
service is absurd.

$930 a year going into my stock portfolio instead. Sorry verizon.

